# Wanted Orient Mako XL (Orange Bezel)



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle

View Advert


*Wanted Orient Mako XL (Orange Bezel)*

Really after a nice example of the orange bezel version...preferably with box and papers etc...

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

tick-tock-tittle-tattle



*Date*

25/10/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£90



*Category*

Wanted


----------

